

Rogue code led to Gmail shutdown - sevib
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c5dd4574-06a3-11de-ab0f-000077b07658.html

======
mseebach
> “That’s just not acceptable,” said Matt Cain, an analyst at Gartner, the IT
> consultants. “It was poor thinking-through of a code change. In a corporate
> environment, you can’t just tell your CEO it was bad luck.”

And that's the sad part. In a corporate environment, you need to go tell your
CEO that it was your subordinates fault, for being incompetent, that your $1
mio e-mail infrastructure went belly-up for a whole day, and it took three
man-weeks in overtime to fix it, and that the subordinate was fired, and that
you're going to spend $5k hiring a new guy, who's probably less qualified.

On the other hand, to say that the corporations zero-maintenance $50/year
Google accounts was down for an hour, and it was bad luck, is just plain
unacceptable. That's obvious.

------
jws
Someone who knows Richard Waters should suggest he looks up "rogue" in the
dictionary. One would think from the title that it was nefarious code instead
of simply faulty code. That might lead you to believe it was a
sensationalistic title designed to pull eyeballs to an article that is simple
regurgitation of the previously reported facts.

~~~
ars
Yes, the title is what ft.com used, so sevib didn't do anything wrong, but
it's still link baiting since it's completely wrong (i.e. ft.com is confused),
so flagged.

